# Gaara vs. Itachi



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Intel: Full.
Location: Kimmimaro vs. Lee.
Starting distance: 25 meters.

I honestly believe Gaara has high chances of winning this.


----------



## Psp123789 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well does Gaara have shukaku?


----------



## Katou (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm amazed by this ... 

Anyway. . without the Shukaku Waking him up from Genjutsu . . then Itachi Solos 


Plus .. fire + sand = Glass. . .so yea . .Itachi stomps


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> I'm amazed by this ...
> 
> Anyway. . without the Shukaku Waking him up from Genjutsu . . then Itachi Solos
> 
> ...



Intel is full, Gaara knows not to look at Itachi.

Gaara flies away on his magical sand.

Gaara turns earth below him into sand.

Gaara hurts Itachi with the earth that he turned into sand.

Bye bye Itachi.


----------



## Psp123789 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Intel is full, Gaara knows not to look at Itachi.
> 
> Gaara flies away on his magical sand.
> 
> ...


He can use amaterasu or magatamas to take gaara out of the sky. If Gaara does manage to get some sand on itachi, I don't see why he can't just tear his way out with susano'o.


----------



## Katou (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Intel is full, Gaara knows not to look at Itachi.
> 
> Gaara flies away on his magical sand.
> 
> ...





Itachi flexes 

you expect him to just stand there?  

plus. .Itachi speed blitzes . . he was able to Tag Naruto in Bijuu form .. 
which Gaara most likely can't do


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Itachi literally has nothing that can harm Gaara.

*Amaterasu*, the Eternal Black flames and highest form of Katon:



Gaara has seen the Eternal Black flames, and knows how to deal with them accordingly as depicted in the scan provided above. But you're probably thinking, this is Enton... the manipulation of Amaterasu.. how is Amaterasu itself countered by Gaara of the Sand?
This Manga scan should suffice:



Amaterasu would merely be shrugged off by Gaara's sand, that simple. Amaterasu is a non-factor to be played by Itachi Vs. Gaara, it has immense side effects on Itachi's part to produce little outcome on Gaara, and isn't worth the effort. As stated before, Itachi doesn't have the chakra reserves to spam his MS tech's, especially against a power house like Gaara.

*Tsukiyomi:*

Would be biggest threat in this fight for Gaara, yes, Tsukiyomi. Gaara is the Kazekage and has intelligence on the Uchiha, and understand that eye contact should be avoided especially against an Uchiha of Itachi's infamous caliber.

The answer to this fight against Itachi's Tsukiyomi would simply be this:



Gaara's third eye made purely of sand, gives Gaara the ocular advantage of avoiding direct eye contact with Itachi, which essentially avoids Genjutsu as it's not biologically connected to Gaara's eyesight, merely through his chakra.

*Deadly Use Ninja tools:*

Not much to say on this point, merely that Gaara's sand speaks for itself:




Gaara's sand has been proven to protect him from Ninja attacks to a certain extent, anything Itachi has to throw at Gaara would be a waste of his efforts/energy, which Itachi couldn't afford to waste against a Chakra monster such as
Gaara.

*Full Susano'o, Totsuka, and Yata:*

Completely useless. Yes, I just called Susano'o, Totsuka Blade useless in a fight Vs. Gaara. Why? Gaara has the skies:



People might wonder if how long it takes for Gaara to go aerial. Well, it doesn't take very long at all.[(X)-->(X)] , which gives Gaara the advantage of taking the skies and beginning his formation of chakra beneath Itachi's very foundation which he stands on:



The scan depicted is located where this fight will take place, so there should be no argument that Gaara wouldn't be able to create vast amounts of sand in short amounts of time, while being on the offensive and defensive, pushing Itachi to his limits within mere minutes.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

By the way, this is not Edo Itachi in this match up.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Dec 28, 2013)

Yasaka Magatama breaks Gaara's sand as glass.

And Amaterasu is instant, Enton isn't.

Third eye...... I don't see how durable the eye is against Kunai. 

Gaara's sand isn't hurting Susanoo if it can't damage Kimimaro's bones.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Yasaka Magatama breaks Gaara's sand as glass.
> 
> And Amaterasu is instant, Enton isn't.
> 
> ...



If you think Gaara's sand wasnt breaking bones, I suggest you re-read the fight. Gaara was mainly on the defensive. 

Instant or not, it still is shedded off.

Gaara can simply move the eye.

And just give it a few Sand Burials. Bottom line, even if Itachi gets Gaara out of his sand armor with one or two Amaterasu, he runs out of Stamina incredibly fast from Susano'o. From then on, it's just easy pickings.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, Itachi either mindfucks Gaara, glasses him, or just plows through his defense with Susano'o and pulverizes him.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, Itachi either mindfucks Gaara, glasses him, or just plows through his defense with Susano'o and pulverizes him.



...tell me how does anything work when Gaara is in the air? He made enough sand against Deidara to literally dwarf the size of his village. He won't be caught with Tsukuyomi from a few hundred feet in the sky, not with Itachi's already shitty eyesight. And Itachi doesn't have nearly enough Katon to 'turn his sand into glass'.

And Gaara is way to high to even get remotely hit by Susano'o, as I said previously. If anything else fails, Gaara simply outlast him with superior stamina.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 28, 2013)

Psp123789 said:


> He can use amaterasu or magatamas to take gaara out of the sky. If Gaara does manage to get some sand on itachi, I don't see why he can't just tear his way out with susano'o.



First of all Itachi's Magatama's haven't been shown to have the offensive capabilities that Madara's does, so I highly doubt it will get through the sand or Gaara could just evade it, if he's flying on his sand then he will move as fast as his sand. Amaterasu has been canonically blocked by Gaara before. His sand encompasses Susanoo, and throws Itachi out of Susanoo.


Also sand armor.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Itachi literally has nothing that can harm Gaara.
> 
> *Amaterasu*, the Eternal Black flames and highest form of Katon:
> 
> ...



I pretty much agree w/ this, w/ the caveat that Itachi can also win.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 28, 2013)

Itachi mows through Gaara's gourd sand with ribcage Susano'o and Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu GGs.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Itachi mows through Gaara's gourd sand with ribcage Susano'o and Tsukuyomi/Amaterasu GGs.



I'm going to say this once and for all. 

*ONCE GAARA GOES AERIAL, ITACHI CAN NOT HURT HIM.*

Itachi's most valiant semi-long range tech, Amaterasu, is easily nullified by sand. His Susano'o isn't tall enough to reach Gaara, and with his already shitty eyesight he can't hit Gaara was Tsukuyomi when he is a few hundred feet above him.

All of Itachi's upperscale techs will drain him, and leave him exhausted. Easy prey for a few large scale Sand Tsunamis.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 28, 2013)

Yata no Magatama goes easily through Gaara's gourd sand. And Gaara has never gone few hundred meters above his opponent in a fight.

There is a huge gap between Itachi's and Gaara's speed.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Dec 28, 2013)

If this is Sick Itachi he dies having to keep Susanoo up trying to defend himself against Gaara's sand onslaught and other than totsuka he really has nothing that can actually harm Gaara, then as we saw with Madara who has a much greater susanoo , Gaara could pull Itachi out of Susanoo which would cause Itachi to defend himself either further

Current Gaara can beat Sick Itachi with minimal difficulty 

as for Edo Itachi , I give Itachi the edge because its been stated in the manga that Susanoo is the greatest defense even moreso than Gaara's sand , also because Itachi doesn't have the stamina/illness draw backs he can spam all his MS ninjutsu and although Gaara has a good defense against all of them, Itachi has shown to be a greater tactical genius and could win here due to some trickery to get Gaara to drop his defense and seal him with totsuka 

Edo Itachi defeats current Gaara with high dif


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Yata no Magatama goes easily through Gaara's gourd sand. And Gaara has never gone few hundred meters above his opponent in a fight.
> 
> There is a huge gap between Itachi's and Gaara's speed.



Speed has nothong to do with this fight. I said a few hundred feet, not meters, and either way that's more than high enough. Yata no Magatama is blocked by ultimate defense.

And Yata mirror has no impact against Gaara's sand, which hits from all around if he's using burial.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2013)

Gaara wins. 

We already saw his sands defend against the Susanoo's swords, and Magatama. He also was able to
defend himself against the Enton which is stronger than the Amatersu. 

He is a long-ran fighter so there is no fear of the Genjutsu, and even IF itachi succeeded somehow in putting
him in a genjutsu, the sand will protect Gaara automatically until he free himself out of the Genjutsu. 

Itachi eventually won't be able to fight for long, and if Gaara did not crush him, itachi will die by himself. Even
is he is an ET that won't change a lot of things as Gaara can seal him. 

They are around the same level, but Gaara is a bad match up for him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Yata no Magatama goes easily through Gaara's gourd sand. And Gaara has never gone few hundred meters above his opponent in a fight.



Itachi's _yasaka no magatama_ doesn't have the feats to go through his sand. It's not the same as Madara's, since his _Susano'o_ is stronger and the one time he used it, it didn't penetrate Gaara's gourd sand (which is stronger and faster than the sand he grinds as it's mixed with chakra). 



> There is a huge gap between Itachi's and Gaara's speed.



Gaara's sand speed is more than fast enough to keep up with Itachi. The Uchiha isn't slow, but he's not going to completely outpace or blitz Gaara either.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> ...tell me how does anything work when Gaara is in the air?



That's uncharacteristic against a grounded opponent. Where was Gaara's flight when he was fighting Madara or Sasuke? Sabaku Fuyu is just another chakra drain Gaara won't rely on unless he needs to; it already takes a tremendous amount to use his other Jutsu.



> He made enough sand against Deidara to literally dwarf the size of his village.



He also couldn't touch Deidara with any of it.

He needed his super-fast, chakra-saturated gourd sand to pull that off, and just barely. Itachi is so much faster than Deidara that Gaara would be lucky to manage the same feat.



> He won't be caught with Tsukuyomi from a few hundred feet in the sky, not with Itachi's already shitty eyesight.



If that's the case, then Gaara will also have a poor visual on Itachi; if he loses sight of him for even a second, Itachi can slip out with a clone, go into hiding, and wait for Gaara's chakra to run out. Playing the long-range camping game is not the way Gaara wants to do this.



> And Itachi doesn't have nearly enough Katon to 'turn his sand into glass'.



Itachi's Katon are pretty high-temperature if they can inflict pain on Hachibi skin, which could withstand lava. That kind of heat and the volume of fire Itachi is capable of producing ought to be sufficient to melt sand into glass.



> And Gaara is way to high to even get remotely hit by Susano'o, as I said previously. If anything else fails, Gaara simply outlast him with superior stamina.



Gaara's not outlasting Itachi if he's relying on Sabaku Fuyu to stay airborne while throwing around an entire desert.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll also point out that Itachi can summon crows, send them flying up through Gaara's blind spot, and form a Karasu Bunshin to knock him out of the sky--maybe even kill him.

Or he can just shove one down Gaara's throat and make him choke.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> I'll also point out that Itachi can summon crows, send them flying up through Gaara's blind spot, and form a Karasu Bunshin to knock him out of the sky--maybe even kill him.
> 
> Or he can just shove one down Gaara's throat and make him choke.



 

If Gaara was flying and covering himself up with his Egg-like sand, how can whose weak
crows do anything to him?


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> That's uncharacteristic against a grounded opponent. Where was Gaara's flight when he was fighting Madara or Sasuke? Sabaku Fuyu is just another chakra drain Gaara won't rely on unless he needs to; it already takes a tremendous amount to use his other Jutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deidara was flying too, mate, and for ninety percent of that battle Gaara was working on protecting Sauna from the bombs Deidara was throwing.

Itachi can't fly, and ground speed doesnt really matter when, as you said, Gaara is throwing around a desert.

Gaara has bijuu level chakra reserves, much more than Itachi's.

When he was fighting Sasuke at the Five Kage Summit he was inside.

How much can Itachi hide? Gaara didn't use many large scale offensive techs seeing ad he was literally in Suna still. In this wide open area, he can use many large scale techs like the Sand Tsunami he used against Kimmimaro. 

I can't remember the chapter number at the moment, but it was one of the chapters where Gaara was fighting Kimmimaro: he had uaed a huge sand tsunami that had pretty much flattened their surroundings.  Itachi will have no where to hide when the battle starts to get heated.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Itachi literally has nothing that can harm Gaara.
> 
> *Amaterasu*, the Eternal Black flames and highest form of Katon:
> 
> ...



+1 I agree with the above

I have always said that Gaara is an Uchiha worst nightmare and everybody use to laugh . Simply put Gaaras fighting style is practiacly a perfect counter to Itachi however I am still 50/50 on the outcome.

Can Itachi Susanoo break out of Gaaras Sand pyramids such as Madaras? Could Gaara rip Itachi out of Susanoo without the help of Onoki lightening the sand? The sword or Totsuka although is Spiritual can cut through objects and needs to pierce the subject. Can the sword pierce through Gaaras sand?

I always thought it would be pretty funny if Gaara would send the Enton or Amaterasu flames back at the user like flaming balls of sand


----------



## Ersa (Dec 28, 2013)

Gaara isn't even in the desert  Itachi mindfucks Gaara or just busts through his defense with Yasaka Magatama followed Susano'o and pulverizes him. At the very least I'm confident Itachi's 3-link chain Yasaka is stronger then Madara's beaded singular versions which punched through Gaara's strongest defense + Onoki's Rock Golem. Itachi wins very handily.

If this was Edo Itachi then throw in Shukaku, Edo Itachi wins even easier.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> I'm going to say this once and for all.
> 
> *ONCE GAARA GOES AERIAL, ITACHI CAN NOT HURT HIM.*
> 
> ...



This.  Gaara wins by outlast him as worst case scenario.  Best case, and more likely, is he gets sunk a 100 miles underground.

All of Itachi's crutch MS techniques are useless against Gaara!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> Gaara isn't even in the desert  Itachi mindfucks Gaara or just busts through his defense with Yasaka Magatama followed Susano'o and pulverizes him. At the very least I'm confident Itachi's 3-link chain Yasaka is stronger then Madara's beaded singular versions which punched through Gaara's strongest defense + Onoki's Rock Golem. Itachi wins very handily.
> 
> If this was Edo Itachi then throw in Shukaku, Edo Itachi wins even easier.



1- Gaara can turns that place to desert as he did in the manga. 
Link removed
Link removed

2- Can you prove that Itachi's 3 Magatamas are stronger than Madara's 16 Magatamas? 

lol @itachi winning very handily, that's BS.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 28, 2013)

Elia said:


> 1- Gaara can turns that place to desert as he did in the manga.
> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> ...


That took time. Itachi is vastly superior to Kimimaro in speed who wasn't even that slow to being with. Gaara will never get the time to grind more sand.

Beaded versions are weaker then the ones thrown in a chain-link evidently as Itachi didn't throw beads at the Chibaku Tensei core but three beads linked together in a chain. Anyways he only needs to bust Gaara's defense here too, Madara's busted both the Golem and Gaara's defense.

No it isn't, Itachi has all the neccessary tools to win without much trouble and Gaara isn't in a desert. He's probably the weakest in the Gokage bar Mei. Jiraiya would stomp too if that's what you want to ask


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> That took time. Itachi is vastly superior to Kimimaro in speed who wasn't even that slow to being with. Gaara will never get the time to grind more sand.
> 
> Beaded versions are weaker then the ones thrown in a chain-link evidently as Itachi didn't throw beads at the Chibaku Tensei core but three beads linked together in a chain. Anyways he only needs to bust Gaara's defense here too, Madara's busted both the Golem and Gaara's defense.
> 
> No it isn't, Itachi has all the neccessary tools to win without much trouble and Gaara isn't in a desert. He's probably the weakest in the Gokage bar Mei. Jiraiya would stomp too if that's what you want to ask



Stop exaggerating... He was a kid at the time.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 28, 2013)

Shariwin said:


> Stop exaggerating... He was a kid at the time.


What difference does that make? Gaara always has the same amount of sand in his gourd, even if he can grind quicker Itachi is faster and less cocky then Kimimaro. He'll never get the chance to build up a good amount of sand. Itachi rushes, weakens Gaara's defense with Yasaka, punches it open with Susanoo and rips him apart with Susanoo.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 28, 2013)

To think I'd see the day in which people thought Gaara beats Itachi.


Well, it's too be expected. Not many still favor the king.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> That took time. Itachi is vastly superior to Kimimaro in speed who wasn't even that slow to being with. Gaara will never get the time to grind more sand.
> 
> Beaded versions are weaker then the ones thrown in a chain-link evidently as Itachi didn't throw beads at the Chibaku Tensei core but three beads linked together in a chain. Anyways he only needs to bust Gaara's defense here too, Madara's busted both the Golem and Gaara's defense.
> 
> No it isn't, Itachi has all the neccessary tools to win without much trouble and Gaara isn't in a desert. He's probably the weakest in the Gokage bar Mei. Jiraiya would stomp too if that's what you want to ask



Kimimaro has 4,5 in speed in his base states. I guess it's only fair to assume that in his
CS1 or 2 he would be at least at the same speed as Itachi.  

Also, that did not really take a lot of time. He did it in 2 seconds. 

- How do you know that? Also, those Magatamas were only compared to Kunais.  
Not to mention, you still ignore the battlefield where there are a lot of iron and steels to make this
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

- No he does not. Gaara fought 5 of madara susanoos for like 10 chapters (most off panel)
and that's way beyond itachi's level. As for the desert I already put the links from the manga for
the SAME BATTLEFIELD which Gaara turned it to desert. It's CANON.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 28, 2013)

Elia said:


> Kimimaro has 4,5 in speed in his base states. I guess it's only fair to assume that in his
> CS1 or 2 he would be at least at the same speed as Itachi.
> 
> Also, that did not really take a lot of time. He did it in 2 seconds.


Except Itachi has the max stat for speed, you do realize Minato would also get a 5 in speed right? So Kimimaro is as fast as Minato? Itachi has shown much better speed feats on top of his DB stat, Kimimaro is nowhere near his speed. He didn't take 2 seconds, it was a while before he gathered enough sand.



> - How do you know that? Also, those Magatamas were only compared to Kunais.
> Not to mention, you still ignore the battlefield where there are a lot of iron and steels to make this
> VotE
> VotE
> VotE


That argument is pathetic and you know it. Could explosive tags penetrate through Gaara and Onoki's defense or help blow up Chibaku Tensei? Is Sasuke's wooden bow equal to a Susanoo bow?


> - No he does not. Gaara fought 5 of madara susanoos for like 10 chapters (most off panel)
> and that's way beyond itachi's level. As for the desert I already put the links from the manga for
> the SAME BATTLEFIELD which Gaara turned it to desert. It's CANON.


Wood clones are hilariously weak, I think we saw that when Madara offed some *senjutsu-enhanced* wood clones while taking a shit. I wonder how much senjutsu enhances jutsu?

It's not way beyond Itachi's level at all. Itachi punts Gaara, just like any high-level Kage worth his salt (Jiraiya/B/Kakashi).


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> What difference does that make? Gaara always has the same amount of sand in his gourd, even if he can grind quicker Itachi is faster and less cocky then Kimimaro. He'll never get the chance to build up a good amount of sand. Itachi rushes, weakens Gaara's defense with Yasaka, punches it open with Susanoo and rips him apart with Susanoo.



The gourd is much larger now....  And idk if you know this or not, apparently not, but sand isn't just located at the beach or a desert.  It's everywhere!

Gaara can easily make a desert where ever he goes!  
This should be common knowledge!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2013)

> =Kyokan;49353778]Except Itachi has the max stat for speed, you do realize Minato would also get a 5 in speed right? So Kimimaro is as fast as Minato? Itachi has shown much better speed feats on top of his DB stat, Kimimaro is nowhere near his speed. He didn't take 2 seconds, it was a while before he gathered enough sand.



I don't see how comparing itachi to Minato is fair to begun with, as Itachi is no where near
Minato's speed. Lpsyduck

Also, it does not matter how fast he is, he can't dodge that Tsunami! 

- Which time are you talking about?
according to Kabuto
He put his hands together and the jutsu was done, where the "a while" that you're talking about?



> That argument is pathetic and you know it. Could explosive tags penetrate through Gaara and Onoki's defense or help blow up Chibaku Tensei? Is Sasuke's wooden bow equal to a Susanoo bow?


That's cool except
1- We saw both of their explosion and they were exactly the same 
according to Kabuto
according to Kabuto

As for the CT, yeah, Itachi did nothing it was mostly because of B's TBB and Naruto's FRS. 


> Wood clones are hilariously weak, I think we saw that when Madara offed some *senjutsu-enhanced* wood clones while taking a shit. I wonder how much senjutsu enhances jutsu?


I agree. The wood clones are weak, but not when they have V2 Susanoo with them. It;s stated
in the manga that they are too strong. 



> It's not way beyond Itachi's level at all. Itachi punts Gaara, just like any high-level Kage worth his salt (Jiraiya/B/Kakashi).



Jiraiya has Gaara's weakness which is the oil just like the 2nd Mizukage
Kakashi had another one which is the lightning just like Sasuke.

itachi has none. 

But anyways, As you wish, if you think itachi can win then let it be. As you all know I'm not
a fan of the long debate. Thank you.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 28, 2013)

Kyokan said:


> That took time. Itachi is vastly superior to Kimimaro in speed who wasn't even that slow to being with. Gaara will never get the time to grind more sand.


Gaara arrives Gap between here and here was dealing with other characters and not even at the end of that chapter he created a desert so 2 minutes atleast to grind enough sand to cover a 25x25m area if not more. 

Kimimaro wrecks Itachi in reactions and speed. Itachi would never be able to react the way that Kimimaro or in any fashion to "DRUNK" Lee and Gaara.





> Beaded versions are weaker then the ones thrown in a chain-link evidently as Itachi didn't throw beads at the Chibaku Tensei core but three beads linked together in a chain. Anyways he only needs to bust Gaara's defense here too, Madara's busted both the Golem and Gaara's defense.


Yes but a rasengan ain't getting through his defense but a piercing attack is getting through Gaara's, not a surface contact area.

Gaara could just evade the magatamas if he is at a distance or just envelope himself underground.

Madara's Susanoo was shown to have superior destructive capacity. There is no reason to suggest that Itachi's max of 4 magatama's of unknown destructive capacity(while linked, we know what they are separatel) are equal to Madara's 16+ Linked Magatamas. Also to note Tsunade took 3 Magatamas at point blank range from Madara and wasn't cut in half or obliterated so that would suggest that a high capacity defensive ability/technique is able to withstand a barrage of 3 magatama's(given Tsunade's injuries and the absence of a defensive ability/technique) which is Itachi's maximum amount of Magatama's used is 4. Also note that they were linked before Itachi threw them at Kabuto.





> No it isn't, Itachi has all the neccessary tools to win without much trouble and Gaara isn't in a desert. He's probably the weakest in the Gokage bar Mei. Jiraiya would stomp too if that's what you want to ask


Mei would roflstomp Itachi at 25meters.

Gaara is one of the strongest, all have specific abilities to where they can beat each other, but really I think Mei might be the strongest. Ill make a thread.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Gaara is easily one of the strongest Kages.

He becomes nearly invulnerable in the air, has incredible defenses, and attacks with the very ground you walk on!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 28, 2013)

Itachi closes the distance, feints Gaara with a bunshin and oneshots with Amaterasu.

Itachi low dif.


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 28, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi closes the distance, feints Gaara with a bunshin and oneshots with Amaterasu.
> 
> Itachi low dif.



Then you wake up from your dream, and realize it was a load of bollocks.

You guys ever notice how people who have extremely biased fan favorites always describe fights as blitzes?   
Seems odd, huh?  It's as if they don't have any legitimate thoughts or arguments to put forth....



Kyokan said:


> It's not way beyond Itachi's level at all. Itachi punts Gaara, just like any high-level Kage worth his salt (Jiraiya/B/Kakashi).



ROFL!! Idk what's funnier,

Kakashi = High Kage
or 
Kakashi = Jiraiya
or 
Itachi = High Kage


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Dec 28, 2013)

Shariwin said:


> Then you wake up from your dream, and realize it was a load of bollocks.
> 
> You guys ever notice how people who have extremely biased fan favorites always describe fights as blitzes?
> Seems odd, huh?  It's as if they don't have any legitimate thoughts or arguments to put forth....
> ...



Look who just confirmed my suspicions, asstonine-kun.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 28, 2013)

Shariwin said:


> Then you wake up from your dream, and realize it was a load of bollocks.
> 
> You guys ever notice how people who have extremely biased fan favorites always describe fights as blitzes?
> Seems odd, huh?  It's as if they don't have any legitimate thoughts or arguments to put forth....



I didn't mention a blitz.


----------



## BashFace (Dec 28, 2013)

Itachi will do this to Gaara.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 28, 2013)

*Pretty much my analysis on this entire fight.*

How I believe the fight would playout:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- First off, Gaara imediatly takes the skies, and immediately starts the process of turning rocks and minerals etc. from the ground below on the battlefield into sand he can use for offensive and defensive purposes. He doesn't want to get too close to someone of Itachi's caliber, he'd calmly analyze the situation from a distance, constantly being on the offensive and defense of Itachi's Katon and Amaterasu.

- Itachi doesn't have the chakra reserves to outlast a fight Vs. Gaara, and he certainly wouldn't have any time to safely analyze the fight like Gaara can. Itachi isn't a buffoon, he would activate Susano'o and try to end the fight before Gaara can accumulate more sand than Itachi can handle.

- Question and Answer time: Can Totsuka blade reach Gaara and does Yata Mirror help in this fight? No and no.

Itachi's Susano'o height:



Compared to how high Gaara is in this Manga scan here:



-Once Gaara is in the sky, he forms a sand dome, similar to the one depicted here, but stronger:



-The difference in height doesn't even compare. Gaara would be safe from Totsuka Blade, I am vowing it a non-factor in this debate, so I won't address it too much further.

-This is also where Gaara would form his third eye as I've talked about earlier, and can safely analyze the situation from the skies and avoid Tsukiyomi. All Amaterasu that hits Gaara's sand is simply shrugged off as Gaara forms more to utilize and re - strengthen his defenses, and I don't see Itachi using Amaterasu more than 3-4 times without being severely and heavily chakra drained.

-Yata Mirror wouldn't pose a threat, due to Gaara's unique attack style that involves sand crushing the opponent from all sides; Yata only blocks attacks that hit it directly. After 3-5 minutes into this fight, Gaara would have accumulated enough sand to use amounts of this scale:




-Once we're at this point, Gaara has practically won the fight, all he has to do his pressure Itachi, draining his chakra reserves by keeping Itachi's Susano'o up. Gaara follows up the now completely sand flooded battlefield with a few sand shockwaves, weakening Susano'o after each one.

- Once Susano'o is gone, Gaara follows this up relentlessly with a sand coffin, breaking every last bone in Itachi's body. Something a near chakra drained, and near death Itachi would have no counter or defense for.


----------



## Craziness-8 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think itachi can use genjutsu against gaara by crows


----------



## Bansai (Dec 29, 2013)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Intel is full, Gaara knows not to look at Itachi.
> 
> Gaara flies away on his magical sand.
> 
> ...



Implying that Itachi is an immovable wall who can neither dodge nor attack, that is.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 29, 2013)

So...since nobody posts a viable argument to my last one...I guess I win? :/


----------



## Sadgoob (Dec 29, 2013)

With full knowledge, Gaara's going to go aerial as soon as possible and Itachi's going to know this and peg him with the Magatama. If that doesn't work, Itachi's gonna want to bail.​


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 29, 2013)

Elia said:


> If Gaara was flying and covering himself up with his Egg-like sand, how can whose weak
> crows do anything to him?



If Gaara is flying AND using the sand shield AND throwing a desert around, then Itachi doesn't even need to do anything except hide and wait a few minutes for Gaara to run out of chakra.



Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Deidara was flying too, mate,



So what? Deidara's flight speed was not faster than Sasuke, let alone Itachi.



> and for ninety percent of that battle Gaara was working on protecting Sauna from the bombs Deidara was throwing.



Scans? IIRC, the bombs were directed at Gaara up until C3.



> Itachi can't fly, and ground speed doesnt really matter when, as you said, Gaara is throwing around a desert.



It very much does matter, because they are fighting on a planet; compared to that, a few hundred cubic miles of sand isn't much. Itachi can outrun Gaara all day, while Gaara will lose all his chakra in a matter of _*seconds*_ from pushing that much sand.



> Gaara has bijuu level chakra reserves, much more than Itachi's.



His Jutsu impose a bigger chakra drain than Itachi's, and he needs to use them more than Itachi needs to use his.



> When he was fighting Sasuke at the Five Kage Summit he was inside.



There was room to fly.



> How much can Itachi hide? Gaara didn't use many large scale offensive techs seeing ad he was literally in Suna still. In this wide open area, he can use many large scale techs like the Sand Tsunami he used against Kimmimaro.



Which will do nothing because Itachi can just run the other direction to avoid it or block with Susano'o if he can't avoid it.



> I can't remember the chapter number at the moment, but it was one of the chapters where Gaara was fighting Kimmimaro: he had uaed a huge sand tsunami that had pretty much flattened their surroundings.  Itachi will have no where to hide when the battle starts to get heated.



He can hide under the sand. There are plenty of places to hide.



Elia said:


> 2- Can you prove that Itachi's 3 Magatamas are stronger than Madara's 16 Magatamas?



Madara didn't need 16 Magatama.

Each of Madara's individual Magatama broke through Gaara's sand shield in different areas where they impacted.



Shariwin said:


> Gaara is easily one of the strongest Kages.
> 
> He becomes nearly invulnerable in the air, has incredible defenses, and attacks with the very ground you walk on!



Except his attacks are also among the slowest and the weakest, and his Jutsu use up his chakra very quickly.

Gaara is more like one of the weakest Kage.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 29, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> If Gaara is flying AND using the sand shield AND throwing a desert around, then Itachi doesn't even need to do anything except hide and wait a few minutes for Gaara to run out of chakra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're getting desperate now. 

Basically what you're implying is Itachi is going to spend this entire battle running? 



No matter how fast he is, there's  no way in hell Itachi can possibly  survive an even larger rendition of this  technique, and the subsequent sand burial.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Dec 29, 2013)

Gaara w/ full knowledge is probably Itachi's hardest matchup out of the gokage. I don't think Gaara'd win(he'd have to act ooc to win) but Itachi's going to have to use the mangekyou quite a few more times than he'd have to against the rest of Gaara's peers imo.
I'd say itachi high diff.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't think gaara would fall for genjutsu that easily seeing as he was fighting 5 madaras at about 5m distance and still didn't fall for any genjutsu .. Gaara knows how to fight the Uchiha 
Regardless.. If this is living itachi then this battle is seriously close 
But due to the location being a grass field... Id give itachi the win seeing as how his offense and defense is greater than gaaras


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 30, 2013)

When has Gaara ever been put in a genjutsu? If there was ever a time it could've been Sasuke using genjutsu against him... but as Kakashi thought, his defense is automatic even when he is asleep.


Also we are talkin about current Gaara if Im not mistaken, flying has been his IC thing to do as of lately. Also every tactician knows the advantages of having the high ground, and for the Kage Summit Arc, Why would he fly if there was a ceiling? That would leave him open from below.


Gaara wrecks 10/10 no diff.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 30, 2013)

Eliyua23 said:


> If this is Sick Itachi he dies having to keep Susanoo up trying to defend himself against Gaara's sand onslaught and other than totsuka he really has nothing that can actually harm Gaara, then as we saw with Madara who has a much greater susanoo , Gaara could pull Itachi out of Susanoo which would cause Itachi to defend himself either further
> 
> Current Gaara can beat Sick Itachi with minimal difficulty
> 
> ...



Basically this right here is my answer.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 30, 2013)

Without Shukaku

Genjutsu + Kunai GG

With Shukaku

Sharingan Control Shukaku, then Genjutsu + kunai gg


----------



## Jagger (Dec 30, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Itachi flexes
> 
> you expect him to just stand there?
> 
> ...


Not really. Itachi may, or not, beat Gaara. However, where do you get the fact Itachi "tagged" Naruto? Specially in his Bijuu form? 

Unless, of course, you're talking about his Kyuubi Mode because Itachi didn't even get to see Bijuu Mode in the first place.  But no, Itachi was keeping up with a Naruto that just wanted to talk and was defending from Itachi's hits, that's all.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 30, 2013)

All the goddamn Itachi  fanboys  here are driving me up the wall.  Please read the previous posts before you post ignorance like 'Itachi the best' posted.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 30, 2013)

Itachi the best.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 30, 2013)

Itachi's only shot at winning is getting close and using his Totsuka no Tsurugi to seal Gaara before he floods the area with sand because once the area is made into a desert more or less Itachi's chances of winning is pretty much gone.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 30, 2013)

Restrict
Kotoamatsukumi
Tsukoyomi
Sharingan optical genjutsu
Totsuka
Yata's Mirror

Now we have a fair fight.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Dec 30, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Restrict
> Kotoamatsukumi
> Tsukoyomi
> Sharingan optical genjutsu
> ...



No,now it's a stomp in Gaara's favor.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 31, 2013)

*Itachi wins*

If Gaara meets his eye he could be Tsukoyomi into a coma or just genjutsued into seeing crow clones.

Itachi could blitz Gaara

Itachi could crow bunshin feint Gaara

Itachi could pull up his lightning activating speed Susanoo then Totsuka Gaara since the blade is ethereal it will pass through the sand.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 31, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> *Itachi wins*
> 
> If Gaara meets his eye he could be Tsukoyomi into a coma or just genjutsued into seeing crow clones.


He sand defenses are AUTOMATIC, they work even if he is in a coma or in a genjutsu. His dead mother is protecting him at all times.





> Itachi could blitz Gaara
> 
> Itachi could crow bunshin feint Gaara


Read my last statement in this reply.





> Itachi could pull up his lightning activating speed Susanoo then Totsuka Gaara since the blade is ethereal it will pass through the sand.


LOL, its made of chakra just like Madara's mokuton clones' Susanoo. Would you not say that chakra doesn't have a physical presence until one manifest it into a jutsu and could be observed as spiritual(ethereal).


Nothing you said is a good response? Its like you didn't even try, as I still haven't yet and not going to get into an obvious stomp thread with a extremely long and time consuming post when the victor is clearly Gaara and any one other than Itachi fans clearly see that.


----------



## genii96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gaara was able to fight 5 madaras with sharingans and not look at their eyes,how exactly does itachi hit him with a tsukiyomi?

Gaara has sensor sand,he can easily find itachi if he tries a bushin feint.

Amaterasu is useless

susanoo wont help,itachi has an opening underneath,gaara just kills him in there.

All this not minding the fact that itachi cant hold susanoo fro morethan 5 mins


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gaara wins and I'm not just saying that. It's really obvious


----------



## genii96 (Jan 3, 2014)

xxHKCDxx said:


> Unless we see a proper BM for gaara like killer bee or naruto
> He still can't beat itachi
> Without shukaku there's no way gaara is winning this
> Itachi has a superior offense and defense


how does itachi win?,gaara can face him without eye contact,his offence does not equal 5 complete legged susanoos,and his defence has an opening underneath,making it useless. His stamina and chakra are very poor,so a prolonged battle is out of the question.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 3, 2014)

gaara buries itachi in imperial ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) funeral 

R.I.P AIDs ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## genii96 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gaara wins. No chance for itachi whatsoever


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jan 3, 2014)

Ramen Guy solos.


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 4, 2014)

genii96 said:


> how does itachi win?,gaara can face him without eye contact,his offence does not equal 5 complete legged susanoos,and his defence has an opening underneath,making it useless. His stamina and chakra are very poor,so a prolonged battle is out of the question.



Exactly, Itachi has no hope of winning.  

A sickly Itachi is at best Low Kage level!  
Yes, low Kage!  This is a provable fact based on his fight with Hebi Sasuke, who was an Elite jounin at the time.


Gaara is mid-high tier Kage, probably closer to high tier.  
Itachi is just outclassed, and it's a bad matchup for him to boot!  
No hope!


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Jan 4, 2014)

Shariwin said:


> Exactly, Itachi has no hope of winning.
> 
> A sickly Itachi is at best Low Kage level!
> Yes, low Kage!  This is a provable fact based on his fight with Hebi Sasuke, who was an Elite jounin at the time.
> ...



Lol, this isn't helping my cause, but Itachi was purposely trying to lose to Sasuke in that fight. Just saying.


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 4, 2014)

Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Lol, this isn't helping my cause, but Itachi was purposely trying to lose to Sasuke in that fight. Just saying.



No, he wasn't.  He was intentionally trying to drain Sasuke of chakra without getting killed himself.  He succeeded, but it took all his chakra to so, thus killing him.  This means Itachi was only slightly above Sasuke in that state.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate Uchiha vs. Garra match ups, because he's one of few good match ups for the Mangekyou. 
Not only is he a ranged fighter but he's capable of hindering a Uchiha's vision, in additions to being able to guard against enton flames. 

That being said Itachi can still win rather convincingly IMO, but to say he isn't a PROBLEM for a standard Mangekyou user would be essentially lying.


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 4, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I hate Uchiha vs. Garra match ups, because he's one of few good match ups for the Mangekyou.
> Not only is he a ranged fighter but he's capable of hindering a Uchiha's vision, in additions to being able to guard against enton flames.
> 
> That being said Itachi can still win rather convincingly IMO, but to say he isn't a PROBLEM for a standard Mangekyou user would be essentially lying.



How?  HOW!?!?  This is insanity!

You admit Gaara counters him perfectly in every way, yet still say Itachi somehow wins!  WTF?!?

Everyone knows the Uchiha's crutch to power is in their Sharingan.  
Without the Sharingan, Itachi isn't even low kage, but maybe Elite jounin level.


----------



## genii96 (Jan 4, 2014)

Shariwin said:


> Exactly, Itachi has no hope of winning.
> 
> A sickly Itachi is at best Low Kage level!
> Yes, low Kage!  This is a provable fact based on his fight with Hebi Sasuke, who was an Elite jounin at the time.
> ...



gaara is high kage tier dude. He gets above that in a desert. He made sand arms the size of abijuu in a rocky area,hels gedo's chain,blocked a senjutsu enhanced susanoo sword with a little sand.
Itachi is mid-high kage,the only thing keeping him from being high kage is his illness and chakra.



Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Lol, this isn't helping my cause, but Itachi was purposely trying to lose to Sasuke in that fight. Just saying.


thats true,he could've killed sasuke if he wanted.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> I hate Uchiha vs. Garra match ups, because he's one of few good match ups for the Mangekyou.
> Not only is he a ranged fighter but he's capable of hindering a Uchiha's vision, in additions to being able to guard against enton flames.
> 
> That being said Itachi can still win rather convincingly IMO, but to say he isn't a PROBLEM for a standard Mangekyou user would be essentially lying.



u admit gaara counters everything an ms user had to offer,but claim itachi wins convincingly?,how exactly?.


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 4, 2014)

Itachi isn't even close to high tier Kage dude.
Sorry, that's a fact of the series.  You can't be half dead, draw to a Elite jounin, and claim high tier Kage!

He is low tier Kage, given his debilitating illness!  
Take that away, and we might be talking about something else, but a healthy itachi hasn't existed.


----------



## Rain (Jan 4, 2014)

itachi is chuunin level. 

Sorry dude, you cant be jonin if you are sick.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 4, 2014)

Shariwin said:


> No, he wasn't.  He was intentionally trying to drain Sasuke of chakra without getting killed himself.  He succeeded, but it took all his chakra to so, thus killing him.  This means Itachi was only slightly above Sasuke in that state.



Obito explicitly stated that Itachi held back from killing Sasuke; just because he exhausted Sasuke doesn't mean he had to fight Sasuke with everything he had, especially if doing so would result in Sasuke's expedient demise--that would be counterproductive. It's possible to exhaust one's self by exerting with less than one's full capacity, you know; the fact that Itachi died of exhaustion doesn't prove he fought all-out--it just proves he fought at the minimum level required until it killed him.



Shariwin said:


> Itachi isn't even close to high tier Kage dude.
> Sorry, that's a fact of the series.  You can't be half dead, draw to a Elite jounin, and claim high tier Kage!



Itachi never reached a draw with an elite Jonin because Sasuke was not an elite Jonin--he was a mid tier Kage.

Itachi is high Kage-level.



> He is low tier Kage, given his debilitating illness!



Tell that to Orochimaru.



Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> You're getting desperate now.



You say that, yet you failed to address any of my arguments.



> Basically what you're implying is Itachi is going to spend this entire battle running?



Sure. In the end, it just means Gaara's wasting chakra.



> No matter how fast he is, there's  no way in hell Itachi can possibly  survive an even larger rendition of this  technique, and the subsequent sand burial.



Why not? He should be able to outpace that sand just fine if Deidara could.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (Jan 4, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Obito explicitly stated that Itachi held back from killing Sasuke; just because he exhausted Sasuke doesn't mean he had to fight Sasuke with everything he had, especially if doing so would result in Sasuke's expedient demise--that would be counterproductive. It's possible to exhaust one's self by exerting with less than one's full capacity, you know; the fact that Itachi died of exhaustion doesn't prove he fought all-out--it just proves he fought at the minimum level required until it killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deidara couldn't. Where in the fight did you see Gaara use that amount of sand against Deidara?

Not to mention that seeing as Itachi is on the ground, the inevitable vibrations are going to cause at least some harm.

I don't know if you're trolling, but I've literally been adressing your arguments during this entire thread. You're the one who didn't reply to my analysis on how the battle would play out.


----------



## Maroke (Jan 4, 2014)

Itachi could cast genjutsu by just pointing his finger at them.  Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 5, 2014)

gaara wins
tskuyomi cant work gaara eyes will be closed. he can fight through sensing with sand. 
itachi steps on sand gaara knows where he is and buries him

amaterasu is lolsome. kawarimi like gaara did against lee and thats no more amaterasu. sand skin makes amaterasu easy to beat. 

susanoo can plow through gaara sand for the most part however unless itachi has madara stamina wont make much of a difference. 

garra can just keep at it. itachi doesnt stand a chance


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Obito explicitly stated that Itachi held back from killing Sasuke; just because he exhausted Sasuke doesn't mean he had to fight Sasuke with everything he had, especially if doing so would result in Sasuke's expedient demise--that would be counterproductive. It's possible to exhaust one's self by exerting with less than one's full capacity, you know; the fact that Itachi died of exhaustion doesn't prove he fought all-out--it just proves he fought at the minimum level required until it killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hebi sasuke was clearly elite jounin.
Mid Kage?!!?  ROFL!  No, not even close.  That's silly.

You have to believe that because you are obsessed with the fantasy that Itachi is high tier Kage though.  Your sense of the story is highly skewed.

Sickly Itachi is low tier Kage.
Sorry, kids but that is a fact.


----------



## Rain (Mar 1, 2014)

Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous. 70% of guys in this thread should be banned for life from posting in NBD.



Yolobito Swagchiha said:


> Itachi literally has nothing that can harm Gaara.



lel



> *Amaterasu*, the Eternal Black flames and highest form of Katon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi's Amaterasu destroyed specifically fire-resistant Toad Stomach in an instant. While Gaara's Shukaku-enhanced defense got lolpwnd by 5-gated *Rock Motherfucking Lee*.

Toad Stomach resistance against fire >> Gaara's defense against fire.



> *Tsukiyomi:*
> 
> Would be biggest threat in this fight for Gaara, yes, Tsukiyomi. Gaara is the Kazekage and has intelligence on the Uchiha, and understand that eye contact should be avoided especially against an Uchiha of Itachi's infamous caliber.
> 
> ...



Gaara's eye is linked to his optic nerves. Genjutsu will affect him. If not then Itachi destroys it via kunai because Sharingan can see it.



> *Full Susano'o, Totsuka, and Yata:*
> 
> Completely useless. Yes, I just called Susano'o, Totsuka Blade useless in a fight Vs. Gaara. Why? Gaara has the skies
> 
> ...



U wot m8?

What about Yasaka No Magatama which is bigger than goddamn Bijuudama and Rasenshuriken? Long-range Amaterasu used by Itachi against Cerberus? He can also just send the crow to the sky then transform it into a crow-clone and fire Amaterasu from close range as someone suggested in this thread..

It doesn't matter whether or not Gaara goes aerial, how fast he goes aerial or how much sand he grinds. All those things become meaningless against someone of Itachi's caliber. Someone who's got far stronger offense (YnM, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, Susano'o, all sorts of genjutsu..), better defense (Susano'o + Yata Mirror), far better physical stats like speed and taijutsu and better intelligence feats.

Susanoo can tank any and all of Gaara's attacks.

On the other hand, what's Gaara got that can break through Susano'o? "Hurt him with sand"  Get real. The Pyramide thing? Madara destroyed it just by manifesting V2 Susano'o  
Yeah he can try to pull Itachi underneath but i fail to see what's he going to acomplish even if he suceeds. He can go for Sand Burial but Susano'o will break out and smash Gaara's skull with Magatama or Amaterasu.

Absolutely ridiculous thread. I sometimes wonder who are these people sitting behind those computers writing all this ridiculous crap. I seriously hope i am not debating mentally challenged 12-year olds.


----------



## Almondsand (Mar 1, 2014)

Itachi have crows that have sharingan so he can simply put a command of MS in his crows and kill gaara in the sky.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 1, 2014)

This is a joke itachi destroys gaara easily with v4 sasunoo in 5 seconds top. You people overrate gaara so much it's ridiculous


----------



## Lord Aizen (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't believe the crap I'm reading This thread is a complete fail


----------



## Pitbull00000 (Mar 1, 2014)

Itachi wins easily, gaara is not on itachi's level!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 1, 2014)

No one has attempted to counter the argument that Itachi's simply run towards Gaara and smash him and his defenses into pieces with Totsuka.

We know for a fact that Gaara's strongest defense, aka Mommy defense, can't stand up to Magatama. Itachi casually destroys this.

Put them in a situations that don't heavily favor Gaara, indoors, close starting distance, and Itachi wins with 0 difficulty.

There is a level gap here which you can't ignore.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 1, 2014)

Here we go again...
Against Gaara, Itachi loses more times than not
He won't run toward him. Gaara will ascend and from that point on, he destroys Itachi
I don't think his Magatama will get past his defenses, and if he uses it, Itachi dies because Susanoo is already up
Gaara can easily EASILY spawn a Massive Tsunami and bombard him with Sand.
Ama won't work for the simple fact that he can turtle up, and release his 3rd eye

You people need to realize that when it comes to Tiers or Rank they don't mean anything against Counters.
Face the fact that Itachi can be beat, and it can be by Gaara. Gaara isn't the same as he was before.

And with the Ichibi, Itachi doesn't stand a chance in Hell

Can't even believe this thread is still going on, it's stupefying


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No one has attempted to counter the argument that Itachi's simply run towards Gaara and smash him and his defenses into pieces with Totsuka.
> 
> We know for a fact that Gaara's strongest defense, aka Mommy defense, can't stand up to Magatama. Itachi casually destroys this.
> 
> ...



Make sure you know that the positive rep you just recieved was supposed to be a negative rep.


Itachi's magatama's have only shown power comparable to explosive tags. Gaara's sand was able to defend against multiple susanoo swords at one time from multiple Susanoo'. So I highly doubt Totsuka alone will get through.


Then for your other scenario.... Gaara just puts up a super thick wall and starts grinding, and next thing Itachi knows he is in the desert.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 18, 2014)

Itachi trainwrecks Gaara pretty easily with superior speed and raw power, thanks to Susano'o.

Genjutsu is just the icing on the cake that Gaara constantly has to worry about.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 18, 2014)

Gaara can fly with his sand and turtle himself up the same way he did against Deidara. Itachi has no way
to attack Gaara in the sky, and then Gaara can keep spamming his sand attacks. Itachi won't last 5 minutes
against Gaara. He's weaker than Gaara, simple as that.


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 18, 2014)

But Gaara has shown to be able to fight faster opponents and keep up. He stopped A from killing himself and Sasuke. Has shown a greater defensive ability than Itachi's offensive capabilities can overwhelm, obstruct, or destroy.

Power? You understand that Gaara has a shiton of raw power, he is able to control nature to a point. Not to mention Susanoo can't stop him from getting buried, crushed, pulled out, or sealed.


Gaara has already shown canonically to be able to counter Amaterasu, fight against Susanoo proficiently, and can fight without his eyesight, and can use a third eye if need be and turtle up....Gaara has a full house to Itachi's three of a kind.   I raise.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 19, 2014)

IchLiebe said:


> Itachi's magatama's have only shown power comparable to explosive tags



Never go full retard


----------



## IchLiebe (Mar 19, 2014)

Yet you have no counter


----------



## Kazekage94 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sorry since when are Madara's Magatama's on the same level as Itachi's??? Oh Right THEY AREN'T. 
You people are stupid, if you believe Gaara stands no chance.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (May 13, 2014)

Rain said:


> Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous. 70% of guys in this thread should be banned for life from posting in NBD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm reviving this thread just because a good ninety nine percent of what you're touting is absolute bullshit.



> Itachi's Amaterasu destroyed specifically fire-resistant Toad Stomach in an instant. While Gaara's Shukaku-enhanced defense got lolpwnd by 5-gated Rock Motherfucking Lee.
> 
> Toad Stomach resistance against fire >> Gaara's defense against fire.



Lolpwned? Are you serious? First of all, Enton was barely burning through Gaara's sand already, if it even melted off a bit of it.



> Gaara's eye is linked to his optic nerves. Genjutsu will affect him. If not then Itachi destroys it via kunai because Sharingan can see it.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but Genjutsu works by sending chakra to the brain of the opponent and manipulating it. Even if Itachi could see the eye and attempt to use Tsukuyomi on it, he'd have to transmit chakra through the eye to Gaara. Once again, correct me if I'm wrong.

If not that, Gaara simply fights in his dome. He can sense via his sand; as such, he can simply use his sand as his eyes. And if not that, he just stays a suitable distance away. Itachi won't be able to make eye contact form 50-75 meters+.



> What about Yasaka No Magatama which is bigger than goddamn Bijuudama and Rasenshuriken? Long-range Amaterasu used by Itachi against Cerberus? He can also just send the crow to the sky then transform it into a crow-clone and fire Amaterasu from close range as someone suggested in this thread..



Already countered Amaterasu. Yasaka Magatama? Dodged. Gaara has been shown to be very agile in air. Rasenshuriken by itself isn't the largest thing, and that wasn't a charged Bijuudama, which is much larger. Not to mention that was Edo Itachi. He's going to have to utilize the Magatma the size of which he used versus Kabuto.



> It doesn't matter whether or not Gaara goes aerial, how fast he goes aerial or how much sand he grinds. All those things become meaningless against someone of Itachi's caliber. Someone who's got far stronger offense (YnM, Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, Susano'o, all sorts of genjutsu..), better defense (Susano'o + Yata Mirror), far better physical stats like speed and taijutsu and better intelligence feats.



Far stronger offensive? Yeah right. Tsukuyomi won't be effective on a long range fighter such as Gaara, Amaterasu has been countered, and Susano'o won't do shit. Better defense? While that may be true...



> Susanoo can tank any and all of Gaara's attacks.
> 
> On the other hand, what's Gaara got that can break through Susano'o? "Hurt him with sand"  Get real. The Pyramide thing? Madara destroyed it just by manifesting V2 Susano'o
> Yeah he can try to pull Itachi underneath but i fail to see what's he going to acomplish even if he suceeds. He can go for Sand Burial but Susano'o will break out and smash Gaara's skull with Magatama or Amaterasu.



Itachi can't keep up Susano'o long enough to take down Gaara, especially if he has to constantly toss Magatamas and block Gaara's sand. Gaara knows of Susano'o's defense, and he's not even going to bother. Let Itachi waste all his stamina. Good on him.

I genuinely can't even believe your 'arguments'. Pathetic.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 13, 2014)

Gaara still has no way to catch Itachi, break through Susano'o, or stop the Magatama without raising the whole bloody desert.

Genjutsu is a constant threat to him as well.

Itachi is just on a completely different level in terms of power, hax, and skill.


----------



## Yolobito Swagchiha (May 13, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Gaara still has no way to catch Itachi, break through Susano'o, or stop the Magatama without raising the whole bloody desert.
> 
> Genjutsu is a constant threat to him as well.
> 
> Itachi is just on a completely different level in terms of power, hax, and skill.



The thing is Itachi is going to have to activate Susano'o. From there, Gaara simply pounds his defenses until he has to bring down Susano'o.

What Genjutsu? The only Genjutsu that's somewhat of a threat to Gaara is Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Trojan (May 13, 2014)

Even after all those months, itachi did not show anything new. Thus, Gaara still wins.


----------

